# hello, advice on marine needed!



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello people, 

As some of you know I am new in Canada (Toronto) and in this forum but I have been "playing" with aquaria for almost a year now. I think it is the time to start a marine aquarium (I only had fresh water ones in Greece). What I would like from you is some advice and some answers to my questions to help me get started.

To start with, I want a small tank (about 30 us gallon - 120 liters) but this is debatable. What I want to have inside is a couple of clown fish (nemo) for the beginning but to have the choice to compliment with more fish and other living creatures later.

So I would like to know:

- How much would something like this cost? Can you break down the prices for each piece of equipment?

- Back in Greece most of my tanks were equipped with things I was buying from others (second handed) in the forums. Is this a common practice here too? Do you suggest it, especially when finances are tight?

- What will I need? Which of those are necessary and which extra?

- How much will the cost of maintenance per month be? (electricity if you know, salt, food etc)

That's it for now. I will certainly read and study around but if it is not so much trouble for you I would like to have some things gathered here so I can also ask questions when I don't understand something.

Thank you


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi there,
Welcome to the marine side. Your questions are pretty open and big with lots of options. I would do some searching and reading most of your answeres are avail on line. When you start to narrow it down come back and ask some more specific questions for opinions. There are other good sites with tons of info as well. google is your freind here not sure if i am allowed to post other web sites. 

If on a tight budget used equip is a usually a steal compared to new, just research before you buy so you understand what you are getting.

I do lots of reading and still don't know much about this hobby.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Used setup is a good start. 

Look for a tank that either already is or can be drilled. You want a sump too. No canister filters.

With creative rock work you can house quite a few fish in a 30G, but it all depends on what kind and what order you add them. Do your research. 

I spent about $300 when I first started my 35G reef, but I had spent a lot of time collecting stuff for free, and I did a lot of DIY. 

I spend about $30 a month to power my 90G reef with 130G basement sump and refugium, lit with all LED's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

50seven said:


> Used setup is a good start.
> 
> Look for a tank that either already is or can be drilled. You want a sump too. No canister filters.
> 
> ...


Hello and thanks for the feedback. To be honest i am really surprised on how much you spent. Maybe you bought a very expensive set of lights or something. Also, i am not sure i will need a sump. Especially for that size is widely avoided in europe. By the way back in greece i set up my 53g fresh water for under 130 dollars everything included. Now, i know that marine is more expensive but it will also be half the size. Anyway, research is in progress


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Tanks were free
I built my stand
No canister filters! 

$30 on hoses and plumbing fittings
$50 live rock
$10 heater
$40 used pump
$15 used powerhead
$45 live sand
$60 light fixture
$100 4-5 decent bulbs on sale 

And probably some other stuff I'm not remembering.

Keep in mind that most freshwater lighting systems are insufficient. Even if the fixture is okay, you'll need new bulbs. 

Rock and sand from a FW system should not be used: too much silica. 

Read more and research. $300 is dirt cheap  kudos to you if you can do better!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

50seven said:


> Tanks were free
> I built my stand
> No canister filters!
> 
> ...


Well, as suspected all expenses go to lights and rock!

I do not know prices here i canada but i am sure you could have done better with the live sand anyway i will have to learn the new prices here. I checke the ads for a moment and people surely overvalue their tanks!

I will surely go for everything second handed for now.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I got half of my sand used. Nice thing too about that is there's a lot more life in it. 

I also made my own rock. It was a lot cheaper but it was a lot of work. It was also a lot of fun  Check out my DIY live rock thread to learn more. Just search for it on the forum. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's a deal for ya: won't get better value then this, check his feedback, great guy. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39552

As for people overvaluing, it does happen on complete system sell-offs sometimes but I think 50seven's $300 estimate to set up a tank is low at the end of the day. It all depends on what you can find in the classifieds and how long you are willing to wait on a great deal. For the most part people are pretty reasonable with their prices (even on kijiji, and we make fun of them here when they are not)


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Here's a deal for ya: won't get better value then this, check his feedback, great guy.
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39552


Yup, can't go wrong dealing with Darren  probably will be some freebies thrown in there too...


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

How small can we go but still having a fully functional and entertaining tank with at least 2 clown fish (nemo)? i am thinking it might be a good idea in order to save money and keep myself busy until I am prepared for bigger stuff


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

As big as possible. The bigger it is, the easier to maintain. Cost difference between a small or large tank is not much except in the glass box itself. The rest of the equipment is pretty much the same. 

I like to recommend for saltie noobs a 30G with sump as the perfect beginner size. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

hey, thanks for answering. But I asked "how small" not how big! hehe

Yeah I know that the smaller the tank the easiest and fastest for water conditions to change and create problems. It is the same with fresh water. BUT the cost will be reduced greatly. smaller tank, smaller rock, less live sand, less salt with every change etc etc.

For example, If I new $300 for a 50gal and only $150 or $200 for a 20-30gal, then I am definitely switching to the smallest possible. If the difference is 10-20 dollars then of course it is not worth it.

As for the sump, can you or someone explain why you find it so important? In Greece people had sumps only with very very very large tanks. Especially if I go for a very small tank I will want it to be as compact and pretty as possible without holes, hoses, boxes etc etc all over


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I suppose you'd need to shop around and make a list and see what you can afford. I've shared my own startup cost, but frankly, if you're that worried now about cost, then having a reef tank might not be for you. I'd just hate for you to go into it with a certain level of expectation and then see you give up later when you need to add a skimmer, and a phosban reactor, and an RO unit, and ....

In short, a sump makes a reef system easier to maintain stable water parameters. Gives an out-of-sight place for skimmers, heaters, refugiums, etc. and clears up the display tank from having all these ugly paraphernalia hanging around. Also is a spot for an ATO so your salinity doesn't bounce all over the place. 

Hope this helps! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

50seven said:


> I suppose you'd need to shop around and make a list and see what you can afford. I've shared my own startup cost, but frankly, if you're that worried now about cost, then having a reef tank might not be for you. I'd just hate for you to go into it with a certain level of expectation and then see you give up later when you need to add a skimmer, and a phosban reactor, and an RO unit, and
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't take it the wrong way, but if you find $300 expensive then i suggest staying away from SW, even for a used setup. I am not trying to discourage you, but rather giving you advice that it is an expensive hobby that will have problems if you go into it expecting to be on a budget.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

It is expensive. I've probably spent $1500 on my 14gallon bio cube, and that much again on my 34 solana. Neither have sumps! (But I wish they did)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

You can totally house a couple of clowns, along with a couple of other smaller fish like gobies along with some nice rock and choice corals in a 20 gallon. With a sump you're getting like 2/3 more water volume. I think a sump is essential (for me) with a smaller tank because you can hide all the equipment down there and leave more space up there.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the salty side and welcome to Canada and as some members say this is an EXPENSIVE hobby and you will always spend more than you planning.
I totally agree with 50seven go as big as you can small tanks seem to be more a challenge even for experts, I think a 20 long tank is a good tank to start but again thats just my opinion.
Im sure you will find good advise and help from GTTAA members.
Planning is the key and remember in this hobby nothing happens from night to day


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Nano tanks*

At the Coral Reef shop here in Burlington, they sell nano tanks, where they have a sample with nemo in it... They make it a plug and play sort of deal, you may consider something like that...



Vangelis21 said:


> How small can we go but still having a fully functional and entertaining tank with at least 2 clown fish (nemo)? i am thinking it might be a good idea in order to save money and keep myself busy until I am prepared for bigger stuff


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

20G long tank should be good to start as I started from one 15G, then add another 15G, then add yet another 35G, and finally integrated all those into my existing setup 160G.


----------

